# [HOWTO] Get root back in CM7 Nightly 3



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

It seems like a lot of people are panicking over this and most won't pick through the official thread, so I figured I would put it here for people to see easier.

If you lost root while upgrading to CM7 Nightly 3:


Download "ROM Manager" from the market and open it
Select "Download ROM" -> "Extras"
Download "Superuser 2.3.6.3 efgh"
Hold down the power button, select "reboot", select "recovery"
When you are in recovery, choose "install zip from sd card"
Navigate to clockwork->download->goo-inside.me->superuser and install su-2.3.6.3-efgh-signed.zip
Now reboot, and you should have root back!


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Great write up. That's how I got it to work. And obtain root

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome. And fyi my contacts unsynced from gmail re ran gapps and it was fine.


----------



## theidoctor (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont get any "extras" in my download section

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rustymcbain (Jun 16, 2011)

I think you have to get the paid version to see the extras.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

rustymcbain said:


> I think you have to get the paid version to see the extras.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


No you don't, I have the free version and I see it


----------



## dg4892 (Jun 12, 2011)

So when I run recovery and go to downloads/insideme there is no folder for superuser, only a folder for gapps


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

dg4892 said:


> So when I run recovery and go to downloads/insideme there is no folder for superuser, only a folder for gapps


mine was in download/download.androidsu.com/superuser


----------

